
Retweet.com is selling itself on Flippa - AndrewWarner
http://flippa.com/auctions/85167/Retweet-com
======
jasonlbaptiste
"We have never tried to monetize Retweet as it was built from the beginning to
be acquired. We are a team built primarily of developers, not salesman. "

They need to read more HN and less techcrunch.

------
petercooper
They claim 26m pageviews per month, but much further down you find:

 _We track the retweet traffic using StatCounter. The unique reach ( site +
button distribution ) is around 12,000,000 monthly visitors with 26,000,000
page loads. Since the button acts as an iFrame ( page ) of our site,
StatCounter analytics does not show hits to the website homepage exclusively._

A tiny widget loading in an iFrame is not a "pageview" in any sense that a
buyer would be looking for. I sold a startup that was serving approx 300
million widget requests a month and I'd have had my balls busted in due
diligence if I'd claimed they were "pageviews"! :-)

------
DanBlake
Its from the super spammy/scammy company 'mesiab labs' that develops the #1
twitter spam tool "hummingbird".

It definitely gives me some satisfaction that they failed with this. Now if
only the auto follow and DM spam would stop.

------
justin
They should have used eBay.

~~~
jmonegro
Probably. Was it not on ebay that someone sold a startup for $250k?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
some company named kiko did that :-P.

------
dangrossman
Did they ever pay out the $10,000 they promised when launching the site?

